
Is there any RGBD photo format yet? (Image+Depth) - mofosyne
It would be nice if photos like the 3D images you see in facebook is portable and sharable.
======
techdragon
RGB layer plus black and white depth map layer plus a little calibration
metadata in a TIFF file is probably about as portable as it will get until
someone very large tries to promote a standard.

------
zzo38computer
I have just stored depth data in the alpha channel when I wanted to include
the depth data.

------
mebr
The most common format currently probably is jpeg, with the depth data stored
in the metadata.

